# Line Cube Design



## NoobishCuber (Mar 4, 2017)

So i had this design for a Cube that was essentially a 3x3x3 but it removed all layers from the top face so that it makes a line. I planned on 3D printing the pieces for it in the future, but I don't know where to start at all. I was wondering if I could have somebody else make this Cube and somehow come up with different methods to solve it. I have a video that explains the puzzle more in depth here:


----------

